# Light Tackle Wahoo Trip ? ? ? ?



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Several Years ago I was fishing with some buddies out of Panama City and we happened up on a large school of chicken Dolphin. We were getting into them pretty good and after my 4th or 5th I looked up to see a large Wahoo swim up from behind the boat. I made one shot at the fish with the same rod I had just caught the chicken Dolphin on. When the Yo Zuri Minnow hit the water out in front of the Wahoo I quickly started a retreave and the fast swimming fake proved to be more than the Wahoo could just watch swim away and he ate it. 

Now I am hooked to a very large Wahoo on a rod that I routinely fish for Pompano and Redfish with spooled with 6lb Tournament Grade Ande. The Fight was great and I had a great crew on the boat to enjoy it with. I landed the fish and we made the run back to Light House Marina and weighed the fish at Half Hitch. It weighed just shy of 58lbs on Certified Scales. It missed the line class record at that time by less than 4lbs. (I still wonder how much weight it lost in dehighdration and bloodloss from the gaffshot). Regardless it was a blast and made the day for our continued trip. 

I know the Wahoo get pretty thick in the fall and winter. Is there anyone that would like to put together a Light Tackle Trip and see how we could do? I have most of the tackle that I would prefer to use and could have it ready pretty easily. I am thinking 4lb, 6lb, 8lb and 12lb line class. 

Is there anyone that would be interested in doing something of this nature? 



.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Count. Me. In!!!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Curtis I love light line fishing, have caught some good sized sharks on very light line and would LOVE doing something like this !!!!!!!! Boatless right now but would jump at the opportunity and would LOVE to pitch in, just let me know.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

This trip has been on my hit list since I saw the tv show with tail walker charters doing it. He says you want to fish a full moon in November or December and 150' to 200' and chunk fresh bonita. This was spin tackel and a 6" leader. I will shoot you a pm once I get up there in the next few weeks.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Bullshark said:


> This trip has been on my hit list since I saw the tv show with tail walker charters doing it. He says you want to fish a full moon in November or December and 150' to 200' and chunk fresh bonita. This was spin tackel and a 6" leader. I will shoot you a pm once I get up there in the next few weeks.



Saw the same show....I'll spool my spheros 14000 with 6lb and throw it on a bass rod lol

Garbo, if there is a lot of interest in this we could almost make a little light tackle tourney out of it. Nothing serious, just for fun one day in November.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Curtis, I'd love to put together a trip like that if I could get enough people together to put gas in the boat. I think it would be great to get a bunch of light tackle and fly enthusiasts on the boat for a strictly light tackle/fly-offshore trip. This time of year there would be a good variety out there with blackfin tuna, wahoo, some dolphin, tripletail, etc. We could also hit bottom spots for AJs, snapper, triggers, etc. It would be a lot of fun.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Bullshark said:


> This trip has been on my hit list since I saw the tv show with tail walker charters doing it. He says you want to fish a full moon in November or December and 150' to 200' and chunk fresh bonita. This was spin tackel and a 6" leader. I will shoot you a pm once I get up there in the next few weeks.


For what it's worth Bullshark, I decided to go back and research this whole full-moon theory on wahoo at it applies to the gulf. I dug up some archives of some of the older captains in Venice (5-10 years back) and found that there was NO consistency between successful wahoo trips and the full moon. Obviously we are not "chunking" for them like in your post; we are pulling diving baits around structure, as well as high-speed trolling, but regardless, just something to think about before you stress about trying to put together a trip around a full moon for wahoo. Full moon DID however impact feeding times for tuna, but I digress.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Curtis, I'd love to put together a trip like that if I could get enough people together to put gas in the boat. I think it would be great to get a bunch of light tackle and fly enthusiasts on the boat for a strictly light tackle/fly-offshore trip. This time of year there would be a good variety out there with blackfin tuna, wahoo, some dolphin, tripletail, etc. We could also hit bottom spots for AJs, snapper, triggers, etc. It would be a lot of fun.


 
*This could be way cool. *

*Chris, are you going to be at work on Friday? *


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

I would love to get ahold of a wahoo on light tackle. I have only caught them trolling. 

They target them in the Keys this way with live baiting and chunking. They swear by the full moon down there. It may be different down there with the moon though. They catch the Hoo's right off the shelf. The big tides pull a lot of forage off the shelf so that what probably get them going. Not the case in the open water of the GOM.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> For what it's worth Bullshark, I decided to go back and research this whole full-moon theory on wahoo at it applies to the gulf. I dug up some archives of some of the older captains in Venice (5-10 years back) and found that there was NO consistency between successful wahoo trips and the full moon. Obviously we are not "chunking" for them like in your post; we are pulling diving baits around structure, as well as high-speed trolling, but regardless, just something to think about before you stress about trying to put together a trip around a full moon for wahoo. Full moon DID however impact feeding times for tuna, but I digress.


Thanks. The reason I brought it up was half the show was dedicated to the importance of it being a full moon in the winter. It was filmed in the keys so it could be different. The show was amazing. I think they landed like 8 stud wahoo and a sail all off chunk bait.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Curtis, I will be here from 7-7 on Friday. Swing on by, something tells me that with the current marine forecast and wind predictions, I won't be terribly busy.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Ya, I guess different locales could be different.


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

i would guess the wahoo trip in the keys would draw them heavily from the gulf stream.... the hole carribean wahoo thing gets fired up in the winter.... wahoo and tuna chunking in open water say the nipple, spur area may be a good idea.... as for a tuna bite on a full moon.... you won't get it close to a platform... they move away from the artificial light when there is natural light.


----------

